# focal k2p 165kr vs focal krx2's



## dileepsv (Jun 25, 2013)

anyone had both previously and wana give me insight into the upgrade?

Currently running k2p 165krs in the front ACTIVE and wana throw those in the rear (Replacing focal polyglass 165vb) and buy NEW krx2's for the front.

thoughts?


----------



## dileepsv (Jun 25, 2013)

bumppp


----------



## dileepsv (Jun 25, 2013)

anyone...?


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had both, sounds like a good move, but there is more to the world than Foacl's Kevlar drivers. Not to bash on them, I've had two pairs and they are good drivers but there are other options.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

jnchantler said:


> I have had both, sounds like a good move, but there is more to the world than Foacl's Kevlar drivers. Not to bash on them, I've had two pairs and they are good drivers but there are other options.


What are good alternative options at a similar price point that are perhaps better for SQ front stage (6.5" components?)


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Dynaudio. I've run 6 different sets from Focal, from their access line to the KRX2s and last year I changed to Dynaudio Esotecs, I'll never go back. Not that Focal are bad, I just have difficulty listening to them loud for extended periods of time, in my opinion the Dyns are much more pleasant in the mid to high frequencies. And as a matter of fact I have done Dyns for sale.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

jnchantler said:


> Dynaudio. I've run 6 different sets from Focal, from their access line to the KRX2s and last year I changed to Dynaudio Esotecs, I'll never go back. Not that Focal are bad, I just have difficulty listening to them loud for extended periods of time, in my opinion the Dyns are much more pleasant in the mid to high frequencies. And as a matter of fact I have done Dyns for sale.


What kind of power do the DynAudio components need? I am using a JL Audio 700/5 and probably will stick with it due to space and other considerations.

PM me. ;-)


----------



## HotJava13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ive run all 3 , started with the 165vb poly, went to the KR and now I have the KRX2 in my front stage. Originally I was running a JL900/5 but the front stage was lacking so I put in an Arc audio SE 2150...Wow do these Focals sing, they love the power... "jnchantler" said Dynaudios...I'll agree with him, I'm drooling over a set right now


----------



## balane (Jul 4, 2009)

How do the new Flax comps fit in to the mix? Like the PS165FX for example. Are these good speakers too?


----------



## HotJava13 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Focal PS 165FX would do much better with the JL power, I havent herd the car audio but Focal has a home series (aria 900) that uses these drivers and they sound pretty damm good


----------



## dileepsv (Jun 25, 2013)

Hmm dynaudio eh..which brand would you recommend for those guys? Im currently running k2p 165krs and for extended periods, its hard to listen loud..


----------



## HotJava13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dynaudios have two series, Esotec and Esotar2... The esotec is more affordable but both series have silk dome tweeters which have a smoother roll off then inverted metal of the Focal line. the 165krx2's are nice when I tame them with a DSP other wise they were rather harsh at loud volume. 



Dynaudio Automotive - All there is.


----------



## RobERacer (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been running my KRX2's on the front stage for a little over a month now. I went from passive to bi-amp with them and have been regularly tweaking. Mine started out sounding very harsh too. I figured out it was because of time alignment. Now that they are in time and that I have set up the processor right they are sounding pretty good. At this point all I am processing them with is the DEH 80prs. They are crossed over at 3.15khz with an 18db/octave roll off. Keeping the lower mids out of them smoothed out their tone a bunch. The thing about them is detail. Silk is good for being smooth but detail resolution can be a trick. Like everything not all silk tweeters are built the same. I am certain the dyns are better than some of the others. No-one actually had dyns here in Toronto to compare so they weren't in the running but I did look at JL Audio who also use a silk tweeter. Smooth sure. Detail...nope! Straight up I didn't find that the JL's weren't any better than Polyglass. I also compared the KR and KRX. The clarity with the KRX2 tweeter is night and day. They're pretty flat below 10k. That was kind of what I liked about them so much in the first place. No midrange lies. Just a note this is the area that Silk tweets have the hardest time with so often they try to make the mid driver handle that. In a two way rig that is a lot for the mid driver to deal with. They can be designed to handle that better but they usually loose their low end then. Bit of a trade off. Again I can't comment on the dyn's but this holds true with the JL's.


----------



## RobERacer (Sep 15, 2014)

HotJava13 said:


> Ive run all 3 , started with the 165vb poly, went to the KR and now I have the KRX2 in my front stage. Originally I was running a JL900/5 but the front stage was lacking so I put in an Arc audio SE 2150...Wow do these Focals sing, they love the power... "jnchantler" said Dynaudios...I'll agree with him, I'm drooling over a set right now


I couldn't directly compare but the JL amps weren't blowing my socks off either. Just wishing someone had some Arc's around for me to hear. I have been considering a KS 300.4 for my KRX2's. I won't buy anything I have not heard again.


----------



## dileepsv (Jun 25, 2013)

bumpppp


----------



## RobERacer (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey dileepsv. What have you looked at recently?


----------



## Nat King Cole (Dec 9, 2014)

After demo'ing both on the Focal soundboard at my old job I'd say the KR's lack the midbass that the KRX2's have. Hands down that was the biggest difference between the two sets. I love my KRX2's ran off of the FPS2160. Looking to get rid of that amp to something with a bit more power behind it though.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

I am considering a set of Focal Flax Series 165 F3 (3 way) or maybe the 2 way Flax Series comps to replace my K2P KR's. What do you think? Is that a lateral or maybe a sonic upgrade? Nobody has the Flax on a soundboard locally yet so I can hear them.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

groberts said:


> I am considering a set of Focal Flax Series 165 F3 (3 way) or maybe the 2 way Flax Series comps to replace my K2P KR's. What do you think? Is that a lateral or maybe a sonic upgrade? Nobody has the Flax on a soundboard locally yet so I can hear them.


Update, I think I am going to keep my system simple and not go for the 3-way Focal Flax 165 FX3. But I might still upgrade my Focal K2P 165KR comp set.

I may upgrade from Focal K2P 165KR comps to Focal K2P KRX2 comps. I want to keep things stealth with midbass drivers behind stock speaker locations. Although I might build customer tweeter pods in the A Pillars. 

If I went to 3-way system I would have to buy another amp, build custom door pods for the woofer and midrange and everything just gets a lot more complex and adds expense. I enjoyed the Focal K2P 165KR's well enough in my previous system (w JL Audio a 10TW3D4 sub). I was quite pleased. So I imagine upgrading to better 2-way comps up front should be just great. 

Also, I called around about the Flax speakers and the Flax 3-ways and I could not find any dealers with personal first hand experience and no one had them in stock. Seems like the KRX2's are more widely known. I will be using an Audison Bit One, so I can tame any harshness with time alignment and EQ.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a chance to hear a set of Focal Flax 3-ways today. Wow!. Smooth, seamless transition from Midbass to mids and highs. They were in a car with midbass driver in doors, Mids and tweeters in custom pods in A pillars. Stunning sound. No fatiguing hard highs like K2 Power tweets can be. VERY impressed.


----------



## Nat King Cole (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry for not replying back sooner, but yes the flax series were definitely the best seller. For the money, I thought they were a better set than my krx2s. Tons of midbass and a more subtle tweeter. Way easier on the ears. We did one install of the 3 ways in a customers truck whilst switching out to the power symmetric amps over the jl he line and the older k2 set he had, and he was blown away with the audible difference. Too bad we didn't hear them swapped straight over, but nonetheless an upgrade in his eyes!


----------



## Warm5er (Dec 13, 2015)

hi I am a newbie in car audio and went to a motor expo around town and is being a full set focal [email protected] 165 KR. I kind of think KR is a bit old, but not sure which is the best speaker I should get?
Choice between 
KR
KRx2
KRx3
Utopia Be 165 wrc
The price they offer me is 3000Usd for a full set KR with amp, base, damping, and processor, but at this price range why not upgrade to a better sound system or is this already worth the price? 
Thank you


----------

